# Matchplay - Extra holes



## User20205 (Jun 10, 2011)

I've got a match play query, it may be played out on Tues so  I thought I'd throw it open to the experts.

If after 18 holes it is all square and sudden death extra holes must be played. I'm giving away 7 shots, obviously stroke index 1-7.

Can we play a mini loop of the 1st (SI 13) and 18th (SI 14) ? or do we have to play the course as intended, with shots given on appropriate holes?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 10, 2011)

It should be up to the Committee to publish the method of resolving it. Normally you just start again t 1 andkeep going. Wehad a 4 hole playoff loop, 1, 11,12, and 14 at my old club and it worked well.


----------



## Twire (Jun 10, 2011)

You play down the 1st 2nd 3rd etc sudden death.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 10, 2011)

I know it's sudden death but the course in question lends itself to a mini loop down the 1st and back up the 18th and around again if needed. 

It's part of a society matchplay knockout so not covered by a club commitee.

I suppose the real question should be are the shots given over the full 18 appropriate for sudden death ? ie we play the first my oppo gets no shots, but gets them on the 2nd and 3rd


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 10, 2011)

Shot holes should be given on exactly the same holes as in the main 18 holes.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jun 10, 2011)

We start at the first and shots taken where they come. If players want to deviate from this to keep nearer the clubhouse then that's fine so long as they both agree.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2011)

Check with your handicap secretary to see if they use the loop but chances are it will be down the first and onwards until you get a result as the opponent is still entitle to receive the shots on the appropriate holes. Just playing 1 and 18 may deprive him of these.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just playing 1 and 18 may deprive him of these.
		
Click to expand...

That's kind of what I was hoping  

but in the interests of fairness it may be best to play the holes in sequence


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2011)

Just playing 1 and 18 may deprive him of these.
		
Click to expand...

That's kind of what I was hoping  

but in the interests of fairness it may be best to play the holes in sequence
		
Click to expand...

Chances are you won't have a choice. Most clubs insist on playing the course again in order until you get a winner


----------



## RGDave (Jun 11, 2011)

If playing the first at mine is what happens (not that I've ever had to play extra holes) then I feel really sorry for the lesser player. S.I. 18 par 3 110-115 yards.


----------



## 19thagain (Jun 15, 2011)

If the other player is getting strokes on 2 and 3 .. he would be a mug to agree to play holes without getting them (assuming he does not stroke on 18).

I was taken to the cleaners by a club champion who after we had tied after 18, on his home course, insisted that we play another night "as he had enjoyed my company so much!"

I fell for it and he beat me but I was later told how if we had carried on I would have received a stroke on holes 1 and 2 and had a good chance over those two holes of winning the tie!!

A sorry lesson!


----------



## User20205 (Jun 15, 2011)

In the end I won 2up, It was tight up until the 18th Green. So we did have the conversation about a play off. We would have played 1 though to 18 in sequence as advised on here. Cheers Gents. I'll remember this for the second round


----------

